# Cocobolo Panache



## agfox (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's some artsy fartsy Panache photos. Mexican Cocobolo w/ sapwood. I think it gives great contrast, and it turns very well, even if I have to wear a jump suit to do it...     Enduro finish.

Because of the "desk art" feature of the kit, I purposely crisscrossed the grain. It's ART! But then I took a pic of how it would have looked aligned proper. I'd like opinions on what you like better and why. And yes I know my backdrop shows [)] It's good enough for gov work...

Thanks for peekin,

Nathan


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 7, 2006)

The panache isnt one of my favorites, but I like that one. Beautiful blank and great use of it. Artsy fartsy...mexican food at a gallery opening?


----------



## Bob A (Jan 7, 2006)

I would usually say no to the top one, but with this one it works for me for some reason.  Maybe more balanced standing on end?  Either way looks good.

Nice pen by the way, I need to order some of them.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 7, 2006)

Beautiful pen, Nathan, and agree w/Bob here. Normally I believe that keeping the grain aligned looks better. I like this one better opposed. [^]


----------



## Easysport (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice looking. I've never tried that kit. So many kits, so little time.[]


----------



## punkinn (Jan 7, 2006)

Oooooou I love it.   Beautiful panache and wonderfully presented.   [] &lt;- drool

I like the "cross" grained alignment best. 

Nancy


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice. I have to agree w/the others. The crossed grain looks the best.


----------



## chigdon (Jan 7, 2006)

I love it and love the kit.  I have only made one Panache but I am getting a great response from people on it.  I don't think it will be a widely used pen but if you are selling in an art gallery I think it will be a hit.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 7, 2006)

Excellent pen Nathan, at first i did't really like the cross grain match, but the more i see it the more i like it, great job  []


----------



## Ligget (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovely work Nathan, I also like the cross grain!![][]


----------



## agfox (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.  You folks here are an inspiration, and while I don't post much, I do so enjoy reading and seeing your photos.  Keep up the good work.

Nathan


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 7, 2006)

That's just a "Very Sharp" pen Nathan---& I really like it both ways----both would be "Winners" in my book!![]


----------



## Dario (Jan 7, 2006)

I like it very much...especially on the first pic


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

I like the first.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice job Nathan, I like it either way, great piece of wood.


----------



## Chuck C (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful Pen Nathan


----------



## MDWine (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually, yeah!  I do like it!  ya gotta love that sapwood, huh?
(how 'bout that sapwood, JimGo?? [])


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I like the first one also, athough they all look good when alighned, IMHO.
Very nice...nice blank, I have one like that, may I copy?
waiting for my first panasche as they are out of stock in the black.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jan 9, 2006)

Well done.  I also like the misaligned grain shot.  It suits the pen well.  Nice work!


----------



## JimGo (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />Actually, yeah!  I do like it!  ya gotta love that sapwood, huh?
> (how 'bout that sapwood, JimGo?? [])


I really like that one Nathan!  It almost looks like a bunch of Cocobolo veneers that have been laminated together with as strong at the grain is in that blank.  And the contrast between the heart and sapwood makes a striking pen.  I like it better with the unmatched grain; I agree, it makes it look more artistic.

Michael, are you implying that I like heart/sapwood combinations?


----------



## MDWine (Jan 9, 2006)

No, not at all... I'm stating a well known fact!  (what's worse, you got me started on it too! [] )

I've been crazy for far worse things!![]


----------



## agfox (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the positive feedback.  Makes me feel it's all worthwhile.

N.


----------

